

MetaChi: Task Management and Collaboration for Teams - dsbenbow
http://beta.metachi.com

======
dsbenbow
Hey! I’m launching the beta of my startup HTTP://beta.metachi.com and would
like to share it with you. WHAT WE DO: Task management and collaboration for
teams HOW WE DO IT: Results driven collaboration WHY WE’RE DIFFERENT (better):
a focus on facilitating results and quantified self and team data – MetaChi
enables increased team efficacy. MY ASK OF YOU? Go to the site
HTTP://beta.metachi.com and sign up. Experiment with your teams or committee's
and let us know how we can improve your experience – your feedback is
important. During the beta period it’s important that we learn more about how
we can improve your experience. Thanks in advance for your support DS Benbow,
Founder & CEO www.metachi.com HTTP://beta.metachi.com MetaChi: Where effective
task management & collaboration meet The problem and how MetaChi solves it
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4tujpj4n6y88i4/MetaChi%20the%20%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4tujpj4n6y88i4/MetaChi%20the%20%20problem%20we%20solve%20III.pdf?dl=0)
Our Explainer video (we make all of our videos inhouse…and it shows :-])
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TOGp8qH_WQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TOGp8qH_WQ)
Fun MetaChi video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAX79DLJOig](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAX79DLJOig)

------
dsbenbow
The #1 problem cited by distributed teams is task management – the #2 problem
cited is long threads. Email is an inefficient tool for task management and
effective collaboration – that’s why we created MetaChi. MetaChi is the most
effective task management tool for distributed teams. An added benefit is that
MetaChi offers real-time quantified team and self-analytics that helps users
understand how they collaborate with others

